# Where do I get the keys when closing a sale of a house.



## Sunflower123 (9 Oct 2008)

HI

Ive just bought a house and its due to close next week.  Ive been told to collect the keys from the Estate Agent is this right.  I thought I'd be getting them from my solicitor and that there would be some sort of meeting to finalise everything. I would appriciate any advice on the matter.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Oct 2008)

When I signed for our house I collected the keys from the developer at the site office. I think that they were supposed to be dropped over to my solicitor's office but something happened and it was as handy for me to collect from the site. If you want them ready at your solicitor's office in signing then just tell your solicitor to tell the other party.


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Oct 2008)

I collected mine from the estate agent (when the staff eventually managed to find them, which involved several boxes of keys being tipped out on the floor for rummaging - such organisation!)  Maybe it depends on whether you're buying a new build or a second-hand house.  Mine was second-hand, so the agent still had the keys from arranging viewings.


----------



## gipimann (9 Oct 2008)

When I bought my house (second-hand), my solicitor had one set of keys* and gave them to me on the day I closed, and I collected the second set from the Estate Agent.   

I'd sold a house as well, so handed over a set of keys to my solicitor for transfer to the new buyer's solicitor.

*External door keys only - keys for internal doors were in a bag on the kitchen worktop!


----------



## Celtwytch (9 Oct 2008)

The keys for my internal doors were stashed at the back of a cupboard!

By the way, the best advice we got was to change the external locks as soon as humanly possible, or to fit an extra lock.  You have no idea who has keys to your new house.  (As proved by the previous owners of my house rocking up with another set of keys several weeks after we'd bought the house.  No idea why they had held on to them, but they were rendered useless anyway the very day we took possession of the house)


----------



## juke (9 Oct 2008)

Traditionally, at a "closing" between solicitors, they met in person at a nominated time and title deeds and keys were exchanged for purchase money.

However, nowadays (certainly in the last 4-5 years or so) it's far more common that there's no meeting, and closings are done by post/courier. So the time of the actual closing varies considerably.

For that reason, in the case of new builds, keys are handed over on site, and for second hand, the buyer collects them from the estate agent. Your solicitor will then make arrangements to meet you to sign the final transfer deed at a time convenient to all of you.

If you want, call the estate agent in advance to make sure they have a  set of keys.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunflower123 (9 Oct 2008)

thanks for all the advice,


----------



## dazza21ie (9 Oct 2008)

I always let the estate agent worry about the keys because they can easily get lost in a legal office. Very important to change locks asap i know of one vendor who thought nothing of going back once a week to the house he sold to collect his post!


----------

